# Groom Robs Bank Day Before Wedding To Pay For Ring & Venue



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 7, 2019)

*Police: Texas Groom Robs Bank Day Before Wedding to Pay for Ring, Venue*
*Heath Bumpous' fiancee convinced her husband-to-be to turn himself in when she saw surveillance video stills of him from the bank robbery on Facebook*

A Texas bridegroom robbed a bank the day before his wedding to pay for his fiancee’s ring and the cost of the venue, according to police.

Heath Bumpous, of Crockett, about 120 miles north of Houston, robbed the Citizens State Bank in nearby Groveton on Friday morning, Trinity County Sheriff Woody Wallace said on Facebook Live.

Wallace said Bumpous, 36, who provided a full confession to police and is being charged with robbery, went into the local bank indicating he had a weapon and demanded money, NBC reports.

Bumpous then left with the stolen cash, drove down dirt and forest service roads when he got a call from his fiancee, Wallace said.

The two were supposed to get married Saturday, and his fiancee said she saw the surveillance video stills of her husband-to-be robbing the bank that police had posted on Facebook.

After some discussion, Wallace said the fiancee was able to persuade Bumpous to turn himself in and soon after, he confessed to authorities in Houston.

“He basically stated he was getting married tomorrow, he didn't have enough money for the wedding ring he wanted to buy and he needed to pay for the wedding venue,” Wallace said.

The sheriff said his team recovered most of the stolen money, and thanked Bumpous’ family for their help.

Bumpous was still in police custody as of Monday morning and has just been transferred to Trinity County Jail. Wallace told NBC News on Monday that the wedding, scheduled for Saturday, didn't happen.

"No wedding took place that I know of," he said, "It didn't happen in my jail."

Wallace said Bumpous has not been able to have visitors since his arrest. His fiancee declined to comment
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Me:


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 7, 2019)

At least he trying to pay for his wedding, instead of having his bride pay for everything. lol Im mad she made him turn himself in.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 7, 2019)

No ring and the venue wasn't paid for... He wasn't trying to get married. No mask? He was trying to get caught so he wouldn't have to get married.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> No ring and the venue wasn't paid for... He wasn't trying to get married. No mask? He was trying to get caught so he wouldn't have to get married.


He would rather go to jail than to marry her.. 
I wonder does he suffer from mental illness, a disorder, or his mother was on drugs when she birthed him?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 8, 2019)

This reminds me of that guy who robbed a bank to get out of paying child support.  He thought he was going to Club Fed.  They flipped the script and let the state charge him!


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 9, 2019)

This is hysterical!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Oct 9, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> No ring and the venue wasn't paid for... He wasn't trying to get married. No mask? He was trying to get caught so he wouldn't have to get married.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Oct 9, 2019)

I’ll take that guy over this guy: https://people.com/crime/groom-to-be-allegedly-assailts-bridesmaid-2-days-before-wedding/

Can’t believe she still married him.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 9, 2019)

That’s one way to do things....


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 10, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I’ll take that guy over this guy: https://people.com/crime/groom-to-be-allegedly-assailts-bridesmaid-2-days-before-wedding/
> 
> Can’t believe she still married him.


Yea......she still married him.  I was shocked.  She catches her soon to be husband  raping her friend, and she still married him


----------



## Farida (Oct 10, 2019)

First of all what venue would still hold your reservation if you haven’t paid in full by the day before the wedding?


----------

